
Show HN: Free Node.js Hosting - iamjohn2
Hi, I&#x27;m working on a little project for a free NodeJS hosting. This is an MVP!
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dashboard.reseka.com&#x2F;register
======
iamjohn2
[https://dashboard.reseka.com/register](https://dashboard.reseka.com/register)

~~~
No_CQRT
Ok, i'm in.... but look crashed :D

~~~
iamjohn2
can you please share the error?

~~~
No_CQRT
first error is :
[https://dashboard.reseka.com/index.html](https://dashboard.reseka.com/index.html)
\--> "not found"

second error:
[https://dashboard.reseka.com/node](https://dashboard.reseka.com/node) \-->
give a "500 Internal Server Error"

~~~
iamjohn2
I see. I think I've fixed it for further registrations. Can you please try to
login with your username without the underscore(_)?

Thank you so much for pointing it out!

~~~
No_CQRT
Still getting "500" for the node section, and an empty page for the detector

